# Oh Big Al's, how you always surprise.



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Why yes, that is a YELLOW BUBBLE TIP ANEMONE.


----------



## reefkid96 (Feb 5, 2012)

that's awesome, how much were they asking for it?


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

And it has golden speckles!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice......


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

woo! Love those things


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*big als*

i was there at the scarb store this weekend ,they had a great shipment of diff stuff , but the prices were crazy i think i saw a price of 169.00 on a coral 
cant remember what it was but it was above my pay grade so i kept walking 
like u said sometimes u see some really unique pieces .


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

yup every time iam near a big als i always go in to see if i can find a gem.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

reefkid96 said:


> that's awesome, how much were they asking for it?


Whatever I paid for it  I got a good deal though - even at Big Al's knowing the staff helps 



tom g said:


> i was there at the scarb store this weekend ,they had a great shipment of diff stuff , but the prices were crazy i think i saw a price of 169.00 on a coral
> cant remember what it was but it was above my pay grade so i kept walking
> like u said sometimes u see some really unique pieces .


Actually this time the only thing that I saw that was anywhere near special was this anemone. Everything else was pretty blah as per usual.



thmh said:


> yup every time iam near a big als i always go in to see if i can find a gem.


Me too. This scarborough Big Als gets some real gems here and there. I always drop by it if I'm in the area.

I'll take another pic of it tomorrow under my lights. Should look slightly more impressive


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah I go into Big Als to look for the unique, about half the time they have something, but it's rarely anything I ever need or have space for lol. And I like that you can semi-haggel at BA's. I know the people at the New Market store pretty well and if I ever need to buy bulk quantities, I can usually talk them down between $0.50-$1.00 depending on the quantity I'm buying.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

wow, nice find!


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

I think its called a lemondrop BTA. If it splits and you decide to sell the clone consider me first in line to buy it


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Yeah, down south they're called lemondrops - yellow top, greenish base to tentacles. I haven't seen any here before.

Anyhow, here's a few shots from tonight:




























The colour of the last pic is closest - I can't WB the P+S camera quite right, but this thing is bright yellow!!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

OOooo....*drools*.....


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

if that ever splits put me in line for one!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

And then there were.....?


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

I am pretty sure we have had several of these guys at the shop before. A local customer brings them in fairly regularly...

They have some pretty awesome colours.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

ameekplec. said:


> And then there were.....?


Oooo......


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Tristan said:


> I am pretty sure we have had several of these guys at the shop before. A local customer brings them in fairly regularly...
> 
> They have some pretty awesome colours.


Oooh, you should post a picture - I have literally never even seen a mention of anyone having these guys on a board this side of the Rockies.

The cuttings are healing up nicely  Always a bit nerve wracking when you cut something like this in half


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

We don't have any currently, we sell out of them fairly quickly when they do come in. They look exactly like your photos though. Perhaps a touch more yellow on ours when we get them.  They look like a flame but instead of red or orange they are yellow... 

That's definitely a beauty! I wish I could get carpets with that nice yellow colour...


----------

